# Cat in need of a new home



## CAF (Dec 27, 2012)

deleted...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I know it's hard - but many landlords will accept a cat - could you not ask or find a landlord that does? - I'm a landlord and I allow pets.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I was going to suggest this. Some landlords will just ask for a larger deposit x


----------



## Sullycat (Jul 27, 2011)

When I saw my flat advertised it said 'no pets' but when I asked the agent to tell the landlord I would pay a bigger deposit they accepted. It was only £150 extra deposit and that was for 2 cats. They're more likely to allow cats than dogs as dogs can chew and wreck things to a greater degree than cats can. So even if it states no pets, ask and see. You never know


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Sullycat said:


> When I saw my flat advertised it said 'no pets' but when I asked the agent to tell the landlord I would pay a bigger deposit they accepted. It was only £150 extra deposit and that was for 2 cats. They're more likely to allow cats than dogs as dogs can chew and wreck things to a greater degree than cats can. So even if it states no pets, ask and see. You never know


Same here - most ad's and contracts are standard and the agents can't be arsed to alter them - when we used to rent it said no pets but our landlord was fine with it. Didn't ask for extra deposit either. It can't hurt to ask the question.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks to me like the "owner" wanted to take the easy way out and used moving into rented housing as an excuse. 

As i personally think it is an excuse. Why else would they come back and delete their post?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Disappointed the post has been deleted as now we wont know if the person has found rental who takes pets, dumped the cat or put into rescue..... an update would have been nicer. poor cat, i hope its ok.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh god. Now I am just worried about the fate of this cat


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Howldaloom said:


> Looks to me like the "owner" wanted to take the easy way out and used moving into rented housing as an excuse.
> 
> As i personally think it is an excuse. Why else would they come back and delete their post?


Having just spent 4 hours and driven a round trip of 150 miles transporting a microchipped dog to a rescue placement, I am really fed up reading poor excuses for offloading pets.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Having just spent 4 hours and driven a round trip of 150 miles transporting a microchipped dog to a rescue placement, I am really fed up reading poor excuses for offloading pets.


Awwww well done Cookieandme


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

CAF was also looking to home a dog - those posts deleted too.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I just hope rspca doesnt have the poor cat and dog then.
It would be polite to give an update.


----------

